# Rod Shop 1:18



## jayz606 (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's the part of the rod shop, this is all I can display right now

Jay


----------



## 70_442 (Feb 25, 2007)

The shop looks FANTASTIC, 

I've been doing some dios in 1/64, harder to find accessories, so I have to make most of them. It's alot of fun though.

I'd like to see more of your wrecking yard, as I'm just starting on one now.

Keep up the GREAT work, and post more pics.


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

Thats awesome


----------



## terry9911 (Nov 5, 2006)

the real thing...


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

Jay, what brand of cars are thse 1:18's?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Jay,
Looks great. Keep it coming. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## jayz606 (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason,

Three different manufacturers are in the shop in these pics. 63 Impala is a Welly, the 69 Camaro is a GMP Streetfighter and the Nova is a 63 as well, it started off as a stock Sunstar and I modified it from there. That car is actually getting reworked right now as it was one of my earlier attempts at modding. My favorite overall brand is Highway 61, hands down. As far as bang for buck goes they can't be beat. They have features that some cars twice their price don't have.

Jay


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

Awesome, awesome set up there... Looks fantastic... I can see ya got some bucks wrapped up in it... Very nice !!!


----------



## bear (Aug 16, 2007)

nice detail .nice work


----------

